
The Inventor of Karaoke Speaks - bookofjoe
http://theappendix.net/issues/2013/10/voice-hero-the-inventor-of-karaoke-speaks
======
ZnZirconium
Ethan Hawke in character as Nikola Tesla singing karaoke in an anachronistic
dream sequence:

[https://youtu.be/_vCr1XFe0EE](https://youtu.be/_vCr1XFe0EE)

~~~
bookofjoe
Coincidence: I rented this film and watched it last night on Apple TV. When
this appeared, I was dumbfounded.

